# City Pigeon visited my apartment (and my cats found her/him before I did)



## PixieTJ

Hi,

I woke up early this morning to what sounded like my cats fighting. When they would not come when called, I searched them out. They were in the back room guarding a pigeon (a smaller sized one, perhaps a teenager?) and the room had many feathers. I immediately wrapped the pigeon in some towels and shooed the cats out. I then found your site, while heating the pigeon by keeping it close to my chest as, one handed, I researched what to do. 

The pigeon is unable to fly and is limping. I checked under his/her feather's and found some very thinned out pinkish areas from where the feathers are missing. I dressed these areas with peroxide. Should I also add neosporin? I also followed the advice here, and mixed a cup of water with a pinch of salt and a small squirt of honey. The pigeon is drinking fine; however, is not eating. The store was closed. Is open now, however, the selection is limited until I walk uptown. I live in the heart of the city, so around the corner there really is just a mini-mart with basic grocery items (perhaps some frozen peas). I've tried corn chips (sorry, it was 6am and the store was closed) and un-popped popcorn. I do have some very healthy dog treats I will try next. Is there a trick to getting a Pigeon to eat?

I made a hot water bottled and bundled the pigeon up. Then, I walked the dog and went in search of a straw (McDonalds), as recommended here, to make a cast for the Pigeon's leg; the Pigeon is sensitive when I try to diagnose his/her leg's condition. This is the only time he/she escapes my care and tries to flap his/her wings while limping in the direction of the window--I think he/she was in the flower bed, for the night, when he/she decided to come in? That particular window over looks the alley at about 30 feet up...

Once I returned and tried to put the cast on the pigeon's leg, I found that the pigeon was no longer as sensitive, however, is still limping. I think it is not broken but sprained pretty bad. 

I've tried feeding the pigeon, but he/she shows no interest. Is there a trick? And because he/she can't fly and is limping, I have the pigeon in a box, wrapped up in a towel, next to a wrapped up hot water bottled. Is this OK? I don't think a wing is broken, as they still fold and neither of the two hang down? On second thought, I am going to unwrap the pigeon and make sure, one last time. 

I am concerned about feeding. Also, the pigeon looks fairly healthy -bright eyes, nice feathers, a youthful glow- but is it possible for me to get sick?


----------



## Maggie-NC

Pixie, welcome to the forum and thank you for taking this pigeon in - although it sounds like he just made himself at home!  

So far, as I quickly read your post, you're doing a good job in caring for him. However, it is pretty critical that you get this pigeon on an antibiotic as quickly as possible. Cat bites can be fatal to pigeons even within a 24 hour period.

Can you take this pigeon to a veterinarian or even to a wildlife rehabilitator who may have antibiotics? 

What city do you live in? There may be a member near you who can help.

PS - This is a link where our Administrator, Terry, tells the kind of medicine to use.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=223176&postcount=2


----------



## PixieTJ

*Oh, My, goodness. Yes. I can take the animal asap.*

I live in Downtown Seattle/Pioneer Square. I don't drive, but there is an emergency vet 15-20 min by metro (5 miles).

I am vegan, so I have lots of beans, nuts, etc... But he/she won't eat. He/she almost fell over trying for the dog treat, which I crunched up (leg may have a fracture). I have him/her, again, wrapped up. I will take him/her, once the neighbor comes home, in 15 minutes, to pick up her puppy.


----------



## PixieTJ

*Update*

The vet does not treat birds, and no one is allowed to treat wildlife, I'm told; however, they can fill a prescription. I am on the phone trying to get a human being at PAWS. PAWS, says, more than likely they will euthanize a pigeon, because they need to protect other birds at their facility from a particular disease often carried by pigeons. They did recommend a lady named Shirley, who is way N. of Seattle, in Snohomish, who may be able to help. She has a fancy for pigeons. I am going to call to see if she can fill the prescription, more than likely, it sounds like I will somehow have to find a way up there. But so far my friends think I am nuts. They just don't get it, I guess. 

Does anyone know a Shirley in Snohomish at _Second Chance Wildlife Center_? I left a message describing the situation. I hope I hear back soon.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Pixie, please contact the vet and explain what has happened to the pigeon and see if they will see the bird. DO NOT LET THEM PUT IT TO SLEEP - many will but cat bites are easily treatable. Also, some vets will treat free of charge if it is a wild bird.

I can't stress enough the importance of getting the pigeon medical attention.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Pixie, sorry our posts crossed. I just hate it when vets have that attitude.

I don't know how far Kent WA is from you but we have a member who lives there. I will send her a PM and alert her to this thread.

I have never heard of the Shirley that you mention but maybe if you contact her she can refer you to someone nearer. I don't understand how a vet can say they will fill prescriptions - I mean, who would you get the prescription from if not a vet! I don't think even a licensed wildlife rehabilitator can write a prescription.


----------



## PixieTJ

*How do I get the medicine!*

I am so upset right now. They have the medicine, but aren't allowed to dispense it to wildlife. I am calling other vets. I just contacted a bird vet and left a message...They telephoned back and I said it was my pet. How do I tell a boy from a girl? We have an appointment at 3pm, is this too late? They also cannot prescribe antibiotics over the phone to new clients. Will they believe this is my pet? How can I make sure? I can get in to trouble, I am told.


----------



## Pidgey

That a vet can fill a prescription means that they carry the medication. Usually, getting the prescription in the first place is what's tough to do. A prescription in this case can be thought of as a temporary license to buy a specific quantity of a (semi-) controlled substance--that's what it amounts to. 

As it happens, the easiest drugs to use for the most likely bacteria to take the bird down (Pasteurella multocida, common to cat's gums) are going to be Amoxicillin or Amoxicillin plus Clavulanic Acid (Augmentin, Clavamox, Synulox and a buncha' other names). If you can get or have any of that, we might be able to start the bird on that and get that worry out of the way, at least.

Pidgey


----------



## PixieTJ

*Yes, please, contact the member.*

Kent is not too far. I can take the bird by metro. It would be an unnecessary loss if this animal died, when medicine is available, but not attainable. Vets are not allowed to prescribe medicine to wildlife.


----------



## Pidgey

PixieTJ said:


> Will they believe this is my pet? How can I make sure? I can get in to trouble, I am told.


Chances are, they're confused about the definition of "wildlife". Most birds are, in fact, covered under a law dealing with their treatment that doesn't allow unlicensed people or rehabbers to keep and/or treat them. According to that federal law, sparrows, pigeons and starlings don't count. Therefore, it doesn't apply. However, there's an awful lot of misunderstanding about that virtually everywhere you go and many veterinary clinics have the same misunderstanding. Pigeons don't count because they're not a native species, same as starlings. So, legally, you can't get into trouble.

Pidgey


----------



## PixieTJ

*Hm,*

I have Azithromycin. I am allergic to penicillin and have a bad earache right now. I just started my treatment yesterday. Will this work?


----------



## Pidgey

Occasionally, there are city ordinances against keeping pigeons which is another thing entirely. I don't know if Seattle has something like that or not, not many places do.

Pidgey


----------



## PixieTJ

Pidgey said:


> Occasionally, there are city ordinances against keeping pigeons which is another thing entirely. I don't know if Seattle has something like that or not, not many places do.
> 
> Pidgey


 I don't think they do, because Seattle allows up to 4 laying hens per household.

Yeah, and people get confused when I tell them that Pigeons came with us as a food source from Europe. Grimey.


----------



## Pidgey

Azithromycin isn't the most commonly used antibiotic for pigeons although it works very well for some things. Gotta' research it. In theory, if you're using it for you, you need to finish the course prescribed.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC

Pixie, I don't think 3 pm will be too late. Right now, there is no good way to tell if your pigeon is a girl or boy. 

The medicine you mentioned is one I have not heard of so I would be cautious about giving it to the pigeon. Hopefully, you'll be fixed when you see the vet at 3 pm.

I have sent TerriB (the lady in Kent) a PM. I'm not sure if she works or just how long it will be before she logs in to the forum but she is very, very nice and loves pigeons a lot.


----------



## PixieTJ

Azithromycin is an azalide, a subclass of macrolide antibiotics. It also is effective against strep, staph, etc.


----------



## xxmoxiexx

I would say, if you have to lie and say it is your pet, tell them that you sometimes let the bird out to fly, and he comes into contact with ferals, so that would explain any diseases he may or may not have otherwise they might not check.
Do you remember what disease this vet said pigeons often carry? Does a member here know what disease they could be referring to?
Tell the vet you plan to not let the bird fly free anymore, JUST in case they think letting it fly free means it will come back to you. Which, obviously, it wont, being a feral.
On the other hand, like Pidgey says, Pigeons dont apply to that law, and some vets will charge a lot less to see wildlife.
Do you have a friend, anyone, with access to medication? 
Seattle, huh? I miss it there!


----------



## Pidgey

It is starting to be used against Chlamydophila in pigeons. It's not mentioned in the references as being used against Pasteurella, though. We need to go ahead and search for a means of getting the Amoxicillin, Clavamox or another antibiotic which specifically includes Pasteurella in its spectrum of activity. Usually, amoxicillin is fairly easy to get. And Baytril (Enrofloxacin) does include Pasteurella, by the way, even if we prefer to use something else when available.

Pidgey


----------



## PixieTJ

Pidgey said:


> Azithromycin isn't the most commonly used antibiotic for pigeons although it works very well for some things. Gotta' research it. In theory, if you're using it for you, you need to finish the course prescribed.
> 
> Pidgey


 I have a refill. I also emailed a good friend, for some Amoxycillin, who happens to be my family doc. Let's hope he gets it (could be in surgery, or who knows) I'd rather not have to travel so far to the bird vet and not knowing what sex my new "pet" pigeon is, etc. I am a little nervous.


----------



## maryjane

Thank you for taking this pigeon in and giving it such loving care! I wouldn't worry about it not seeming like your pet (i.e. tame) because many of us have pigeons that are not hand-tamed. Most of my pigeons are not. And MANY of us don't know whether we have a male or female pigeon, as it is very hard to be absolutely certain until they lay an egg  (or not). I have had pigeons for eight years and still have a hard time telling the sexes. Most vets don't know how to tell this, either. So no worries on the vet thinking you don't know your pigeon very well. 

Does this pigeon have any bits of yellow down on it, or yellow of any sort on its head? It may be a youngster. Does it make a squeaky or peeping sound? Pigeons look full-grown at around three weeks of age, but are still babies in many ways. They will continue to "squeak" for the first few months of their lives. With your dog biscuits, try soaking them in water first and that should make it easier for him to eat. If you can get ahold of some bird seed, that would be excellent, though if he's a youngster he may not know how to eat. 

If he makes more of a sound like "Oooh!" (an alarmed sound often used when they're in an unfamiliar situation), you have an adult. Of course, if he is cooing, he is an adult. Some high-quality dog food soaked in water will also do in a pinch. Regardless of what vets or wildlife specialists may tell you, most pigeons do NOT carry diseases and are safe to handle/have in the house. Many that would otherwise be put down by a vet, do recover with care and go on to live full and long lives (pigeons live an average of 20 years!) I hope all goes well at the vet if you do need to go, just check in here and Pidgey and others will help you through it.


----------



## Pidgey

Can you post a picture of the bird? Give it a name, by the way. Incidentally, a vet isn't going to be able to tell what sex it is just by sight, either. Most of the time, the best of us can't tell until an egg falls out the back end.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds

Here's a pigeon racing club that is "close" to you.......map says 16 miles, but it appears that you have to take a ferry or something, so travel time is an hour. Could call and see if any members are closer to you I guess.....I'm still looking for any other clubs in the area.


PPC Peninsula Pigeon Club
Valerie Fleckner.............................(360)895-8220
15461 Glenwood Rd. SW, Port Orchard, WA 98367

Club Name : EVERETT RPC 
Club Code : EVERETT WA 
Club Secretary : JERRY KING 
City : EVERETT 
State : WA 
Phone No. : 425-745-1071 
Email Address : [email protected]


Club Code : ROBERT DANFORTH 206-772-77 
Club Secretary : ROBERT DANFORTH III 
City : SEATTLE 
State : WA 
Phone No. : 206-772-7707


----------



## PixieTJ

I have not heard any sounds. There is no yellow, but he/she seems rather slick and shinier than the majority in the neighborhood. And is a tad smaller. I am a little attached, already. Before the store opened, I dozed off with the pigeon on my chest. I am going to try feeding again... and telephoning my doc. 

Doc's cell phone is off. Grimey. 

Thank you all for your help. I will post as things, hopefully, progress. I don't mind taking the Pigeon to the vet, of course, I just don't want to seem like an idiot when it comes to not knowing my "pet". And, I don't want to get into any trouble. But the most important, is making sure they won't euthanize the little one, and getting the meds. PAWS scared the jeebeez outta me. Thank you for quenching any worries I had with that. Time for a fresh hot water bottle and food.

3 hours until our vet appointment.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Reti

Doesn't matter what sex the bird is if you have to lie. The vet won't know either, so just say it is a girl, in case she has an egg ready to lay.
Azithromycin is pretty broad spectrum I would use it in case you can't obtain anything else. I don't know the dose for a pigeon though.
Thank you for helping this poor baby.

Reti


----------



## PixieTJ

Pidgey said:


> Can you post a picture of the bird? Give it a name, by the way. Incidentally, a vet isn't going to be able to tell what sex it is just by sight, either. Most of the time, the best of us can't tell until an egg falls out the back end.
> 
> Pidgey


 I named it Opus (the vet asked). I tried taking a pic, my camera died. While out, I will get some batteries. 

And as for the racing Pigeon people, will they have access to the antibiotic? It seems closer than the vet? I will contact them, I need to check up on Opus.


----------



## Lovebirds

PixieTJ said:


> I named it Opus (the vet asked). I tried taking a pic, my camera died. While out, I will get some batteries.
> 
> And as for the racing Pigeon people, will they have access to the antibiotic? It seems closer than the vet? I will contact them, I need to check up on Opus.



They should.........I keep some here all the time, but it's not guaranteed.....there was a time when I DIDN'T keep it on hand. I expect that if you can in touch with them though, they may just be able to help you out.


----------



## PixieTJ

Lovebirds said:


> They should.........I keep some here all the time, but it's not guaranteed.....there was a time when I DIDN'T keep it on hand. I expect that if you can in touch with them though, they may just be able to help you out.





Lovebirds said:


> Club Name : EVERETT RPC
> Club Code : EVERETT WA
> Club Secretary : JERRY KING
> City : EVERETT
> State : WA
> Phone No. : 425-745-1071
> Email Address : [email protected]


 Spoke with Jerry. He thinks Opus is fine. As there aren't any punctures. And said, he had never heard of such a thing- cat saliva. He seemed very set in his ways and not really willing to share some meds, that is, if he had any. He mentioned he feeds some amoxicillin when they get bacteria infections, mainly due to other pigeons, but that is about it. He told me to watch the animal's poop. If it gets watery, then I will know to feed it amoxicillin. And that is the only time he gives his pigeons antibiotics. He said he's sewn up many pigeons. He currently has 75. And has raised pigeons since he was 15 and is now 62. Seemed very set in his thinking about never hearing of the cat saliva issue. So it didn't seem like a big deal to him. He did offer hope, that Opus will fly again in about 4-6 weeks.

The poop is greenish, he says this means Opus needs to eat. Does this ring true? It's actually, greenish white. Opus, still won't eat. I am trying some mashed up chick-peas, now. (I ran out of the dog vittles)

The other numbers rang and rang. 

It was worth a shot, thank you for helping. Opus surely appreciates it.


----------



## Lovebirds

PixieTJ said:


> Spoke with Jerry. He thinks Opus is fine. As there aren't any punctures. And said, he had never heard of such a thing- cat saliva. He seemed very set in his ways and not really willing to share some meds, that is, if he had any. He mentioned he feeds some amoxicillin when they get bacteria infections, mainly due to other pigeons, but that is about it. He told me to watch the animal's poop. If it gets watery, then I will know to feed it amoxicillin. And that is the only time he gives his pigeons antibiotics. He said he's sewn up many pigeons. He currently has 75. And has raised pigeons since he was 15 and is now 62. Seemed very set in his thinking about never hearing of the cat saliva issue. So it didn't seem like a big deal to him. He did offer hope, that Opus will fly again in about 4-6 weeks.
> 
> The poop is greenish, he says this means Opus needs to eat. Does this ring true? It's actually, greenish white. Opus, still won't eat. I am trying some mashed up chick-peas, now. (I ran out of the dog vittles)
> 
> The other numbers rang and rang.
> 
> It was worth a shot, thank you for helping. Opus surely appreciates it.


Well..............pigeon fanciers are a different breed I guess than those who rehab pigeons, be it ferals or racers or show birds, etc...........
I don't know Jerry..........his name was listed on a web site as being a pigeon fancier, so.........it's very possible that the bird will be ok, but I guess there's no real way to know. If the birds poop is runny then it's possible that it does need food, but for a feral pigeon to get in that condition to begin with, tells me that there's something going on. 
Of course, I'm not a rehabber, so it's out of my area of expertise........I AM a pigeon fancier and have no problem helping out with pigeons period.....makes no difference to me whether they are wild or whatever.........sadly, there's many fanciers that don't feel that way. 
So, others will be along to give more advice. I hope that Opus will be just fine.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Pixie, trust us - you may not even see a small puncture on the bird and if they handled him to the point feathers were coming out then I'd bet money some saliva got on him somewhere. This breeder you talked to may never have had his pigeons exposed to cats so really doesn't know. He may be ok but you know the old saying - better be safe than sorry.

Our vet has always recommended Baytril for cat bites but I would try to get the Amoxycillin that is recommended more on this site.

BTW, Reti is a physician and knows her meds. Pidgey does too.

I too would tell them it is a girl - Opus is pretty generic. Just tell them the cats accidentally got into her room.


----------



## PixieTJ

Update: I need to know the dosage for the Amoxycillin, my doc will drop some by around 5-6pm (is this too late?) but needs to know what the course is usually. Yippee.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Sex of pigeon*

Hello PixieT,

I gotta get to bed soon (in Gemany) so have not finished reading all he posts, am jumping ahead a bit here, but I have read many pigeon fanciers have been surprised when their best pigeon cock laid an egg. In other words, even experts can be surprised. 

Even we humans can be misled about the sex of another human at times. 

In a situation such as yours the sex of a pigeon would not be so relevant, unless you were trying to diagnose or treat a problem related to egg production. 

I rescue street pigeons, and I make it clear to the vets that I am interested in the outcome, that I am not trying to pass off a responsibility by dumping a pigeon in their laps. I let them know I will do follow-up therapy and convalescent care where necessary. No need to do surgery if the "caretaker" then dumps the patient in the gutter to be left to his own devices, right?

Good luck,

Larry


----------



## PixieTJ

Larry_Cologne said:


> Hello PixieT,
> 
> I gotta get to bed soon (in Gemany) so have not finished reading all he posts, am jumping ahead a bit here, but I have read many pigeon fanciers have been surprised when their best pigeon cock laid an egg. In other words, even experts can be surprised.
> 
> Even we humans can be misled about the sex of another human at times.
> 
> In a situation such as yours the sex of a pigeon would not be so relevant, unless you were trying to diagnose or treat a problem related to egg production.
> 
> I rescue street pigeons, and I make it clear to the vets that I am interested in the outcome, that I am not trying to pass off a responsibility by dumping a pigeon in their laps. I let them know I will do follow-up therapy and convalescent care where necessary. No need to do surgery if the "caretaker" then dumps the patient in the gutter to be left to his own devices, right?
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Larry


Thank you, Larry.


----------



## Pidgey

PixieTJ said:


> Update: I need to know the dosage for the Amoxycillin, my doc will drop some by around 5-6pm (is this too late?) but needs to know what the course is usually. Yippee.


In the formulary, there are several different protocols for pigeons with relatively little differentiation as to what it's being used for. However, this one might serve as well as any:

75-100 mg/kg, PO, BID

Depending on what formulation of the drug you get a prescription for, we usually have to come up with a strategy that helps you meter that amount out and then into the bird. For instance, there's a children's Amoxicillin that smells like bubble gum and comes as a powder in a bottle that your pharmacist usually mixes the water in. Then, you dispense it to the kid by the teaspoons. For birds, you have to use a syringe and give rather less, depending. If it were a capsule that you have to divide up, then there are other methods. Usually, a human doctor isn't as versed in our methods of how to do that although it's not that complex. Let us know what y'all come up with and we'll help.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey

By the way, we've seen plenty of cat-caught pigeons and doves get through without medicine and we've also seen plenty seem to do alright for a few days (~4) and then go downhill and die so fast it's sickening. When they do, they often exhibit the symptoms of a systemic Pasteurella infection. You see, that's a germ that a lot of animals, including us, carry around in our mouths as a common background bacteria. Because we're used to it, it doesn't cause us a problem. It's not normal to birds, though, and can literally be quite lethal. That's the word that's commonly used in the books--"lethal". As a word, it conveys the deadly serious nature of the threat. In a lot of documentation, the disease process of a Pasteurella infection is given the term "fowl cholera". You can google that and find out a lot.

You don't usually see that disease in a loft of pigeons who are kept well and that's probably why Jerry doesn't know anything about it. A lot of us here are true hardcore rehabbers who have personally dealt with some birds in really bad, bad shape that a normal fancier would just write off in the first place. And, believe me, we've seen it.

Pidgey


----------



## PixieTJ

Pidgey said:


> In the formulary, there are several different protocols for pigeons with relatively little differentiation as to what it's being used for. However, this one might serve as well as any:
> 
> 75-100 mg/kg, PO, BID
> 
> Depending on what formulation of the drug you get a prescription for, we usually have to come up with a strategy that helps you meter that amount out and then into the bird. For instance, there's a children's Amoxicillin that smells like bubble gum and comes as a powder in a bottle that your pharmacist usually mixes the water in. Then, you dispense it to the kid by the teaspoons. For birds, you have to use a syringe and give rather less, depending. If it were a capsule that you have to divide up, then there are other methods. Usually, a human doctor isn't as versed in our methods of how to do that although it's not that complex. Let us know what y'all come up with and we'll help.
> 
> Pidgey


Thanks Pidgey,

Which sized tablets, 100mg, 250mg, or 500mg will be easiest to break down for Opus' course. He didn't mention the fluid, although, this sounds easier. I am certain he's bringing tablets. He seemed a little annoyed or just really busy.


----------



## PixieTJ

Pidgey, I am so happy I found this forum. Thank you all for all of your help. The last thing I want is to lose this little one. Unfortunately, a sad aspect of this entire ordeal is that Socrates (the cat) is a rescued feral. I rescued him when he was 3 weeks old. The vet said he wouldn't make it and sent me on my way with some kitten formula, a bottle, and instructions on how to pick the bugs out of his eyes and fur. Not surprisingly, it was a kitten rescue forum, similar to this one, which guided socrates' first few critical weeks. He's going on 5 years now. And I couldn't have asked for a better cat...

It is such a shame. He feels bad. When I walked into the room, he was a foot away from Opus, just watching... Ugh. He knows Opus is hurt (how, I've been doting over her) and has tried to make amends with me. Of course, I didn't scold the cats. That's stupid, but I have shooed them away and he knows Opus is hurt. He's tried to apologize to me... I guess, you'd have to be here.


----------



## PixieTJ

Yes, I understand cat bites, I didn't know the technical name was Pasteurella infection. And I understand it lays dormant in humans, because we are around cats. I am just really grateful that you all brought it to my attention as for birds. It never crossed my mind. I really think Opus is going to make it. 

So, when the pills arrive, at what dose and how often do I treat Opus. And how? Do I dilute it into a paste and syringe it into the beak, or slice it with a razor and gently open Opus' beak (she's going to hate me)?


----------



## xxmoxiexx

do you have a way to weigh the bird? Like a kitchen, gram scale?


----------



## Maggie-NC

Pixie - hooray for your doctor. Pidgey can help you more than I can with the dosage. I know certain medicines you can crush, add a suspension agent - like water, and give through a syringe but I just don't know about the Amoxycillin.

Moxie's question about the weight is good too because meds are usually given based on the gram weight of the bird but that can be dealt with too.

I am really happy for you and Socrates was only doing what comes naturally to a cat. The bird intruded into his territory and he acted accordingly. Give him a smooch for me because I love cats too.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Pixie, one other thing. If Opus is still not eating and, if Socrates eats dry cat food, you may want to soak a few pellets in hot water until they are soft but not soggy, let them cool and then break into pieces and open his mouth and put some of the pieces at the back of his throat (past the air hole) and let him swallow. This will help him get moisture and food.

He will be ok though until even tomorrow without eating anything.


----------



## PixieTJ

xxmoxiexx said:


> do you have a way to weigh the bird? Like a kitchen, gram scale?


No, I don't have a way to weigh... She's light, but I know that's not helpful. Let me knock on some doors and see if some neighbors have something.

As for food, I tried some chick peas... some interest... no eating. I will do the cat food. Thank you.

Oh, and she has fleas of some sort. I take it this is normal for feral pigeons?

And when standing up, she slowly falls forward... her leg, I am assuming. She still hasn't made any noises but gets all perky looking out the widow. She is, once again, wrapped up in a fresh towel, in her box, next to a hot water bottle. I need to run some neighborhood errands, but will be back soon.

She has very sharp features. I like her, not her bugs though


----------



## xxmoxiexx

from what i understand, any bugs she has you cant get. Difference in fur, hair, and feathers mean different bugs, and the difference in our versus their body temperature means different bugs too. I've never gotten bugs from a pigeon, or my cats. I spray anyways. 
It is good for them to get rid of their bugs, a pet store will sell a spray you can use. I would wait to spray until any puncture wounds there might be do heal up. I'm not sure if that stuff is safe to use with any wounds?

If you can find a scale, fine, if not let us know. there is another way, Pidgey can help with that, but a scale does work better.
Take a measuring cup first, fill it up to exactly one cup. Find a Styrofoam cup, put the one cup of water into the Styrofoam cup. Now You can hold her in one hand, without a towel, etc. You are trying to pour water out of the Styrofoam cup until it is the same weight as the bird in your other hand.
When it is the same weight, pour water back into measuring cup and tell us what it measures as.
Of course, i found this to be really hard, and came up with some crazy weight, so a scale is best, but sometimes you have to wing it! (sorry for the pun, i just had to!!  )


----------



## Maggie-NC

Scatt spray for the bugs will knock them right out. Spray lightly and keep head covered. They won't hurt you. They love me but never get on my husband. I just pick them off my shirt and wash them down the drain. You can probably pick up Scatt at any pet supply place. Most bugs they have are "pigeon specific" and don't live long off their host.


----------



## Pidgey

If you had your choice, a 100 milligram tablet would be best. You see, if the bird weighs 1/4 kilogram, which is 0.25 kg or 250 grams, and if the dosage is 100 mg/kg, then it's as simple as: 0.25*100=25 milligrams per dose. That means you'd take a 100 milligram tablet and chop it into quarters.

The dosing that I gave you was: 75-100 mg/kg, PO, BID. Translated, that means from 75 to 100 milligrams of pure medicine per kilogram of bird, Orally (the "PO" part), Twice Daily (the "BID" part). So, if you have a 0.25 kg bird (highly likely if you say the bird's thin) and go with the 100 mg/kg, then you'd put 1/4 of a 100 milligram pill down the bird's beak (and that's fairly easy to do) every morning and evening for a week or so.

Now, we still have to worry why this bird got caught by a cat in the first place. That usually means that they were already sick with something, hurt or starving to death, literally. At this point, we don't know what the story is. It's entirely possible that the bird's got any or several of some other things that we need to deal with in time or sooner. He could have Coccidiosis, Paratyphoid, worms, canker (not cancer) or even another bacterial infection. So, we need to keep a real close eye on how he's doing and continue finding other resources in your specific area to utilize, should that become necessary.

At some point, you oughta' open the bird's beak and look inside for anything that looks like a little (or big) button of wet cheese. Another thing to do is watch the bird as he's breathing and count the number of breaths he takes in a minute. You might have to watch the tail bobbing or the chest expanding, whatever, just get that number.

Pidgey


----------



## PixieTJ

Trying to feed her right now.

SHE SQUEEKS!


----------



## Lovebirds

PixieTJ said:


> Trying to feed her right now.
> 
> SHE SQUEEKS!


Babies squeak...........you must have a young bird there. THAT might why the cats got to it AND that might be why it appears to be starving (according to poop description)..........any chance of pictures?
Also, that could be why you saw places where feathers were missing. Maybe it's not fully feathered yet? Notice any yellow downy looking hairs anywhere on the body?


----------



## Pidgey

Go here and look at the pictures to see if you can pick an age for this squeaker:

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

Pidgey


----------



## PixieTJ

Her squeak was her first sound ever, sorry, I got excited. She is more interested in the cat food. I was nervous opening her mouth; her beak is so tiny and her nostrils are soft. I got a little bit of food in. Then she got fussy. So I took her back to her room. Then when I tried to reach for her again, she sat down in front of the dish and pecked at me. She hasn't pecked at me thus far... I tried reaching for some food to do it again and she started pecking into the dish. She is now with her dish in the room. I put down a few blankets so that she won't poo on the carpet. She's walking much better. I am thinking a little bit of alone time with the food will be good. As she seems interested and pecked into the dish.

The neighbors were no luck; no scale. It's disturbing how so many people I've told think pigeons are dirty.

I will try weighing her with the cup method. I have a paper latte cup from this morning, will this suffice?


----------



## PixieTJ

Lovebirds said:


> Babies squeak...........you must have a young bird there. THAT might why the cats got to it AND that might be why it appears to be starving (according to poop description)..........any chance of pictures?
> Also, that could be why you saw places where feathers were missing. Maybe it's not fully feathered yet? Notice any yellow downy looking hairs anywhere on the body?


I am checking the site and looking for yellow. BRB

Oh, goodness, a squeaker. And will run around the corner for batteries or use my phone, for pictures. She must miss her family, poor thing.


----------



## PixieTJ

Because the top of her beak (closer to her head) is lighter than the tip (brownish/dark), I'd say she is closer to three months?

Are there any pictures in between that? Is that really a squeaking age? Pics coming soon. (No yellow, a lot of white underneath)

And that has been the only sound she's made. And it was her first real feeding. If that means anything. 

Pics, coming...


----------



## Pidgey

They only squeak for about the first two months. They look pretty much like an adult for the second month.

Pidgey


----------



## xxmoxiexx

i'd just go with what Pidgey says to dose, he's one of the experts here!
I'd say a latte cup will work though, if you want to try it like that!
Pigeons are no more dirty than any other wild animal. Diseases, well, i found out recently that there are 65 diseases you can catch from a dog, how accurate that is, who knows, but the point is people seem to think of pigeons and rats as the only animals you can catch a bunch of diseases from.
I used to think the same thing, then i got educated from the fine folks on here! Even the CDC says there has been no documented cases of people catching diseases from a pigeon. some people are allergic.
There is some worry of people with AIDS and immune problems catching something. Just use proper hand washing, like you would with anything, and you'll be fine!


----------



## PixieTJ

*pictures (test)*

The lighting is not so good, her having to be on the floor, the time of day, the camera, and my lack of skill:

































OK. I am still waiting for my doctor friend. 

Pidgey,

PAWS also said that because the bird was caught by the cats that something else could be wrong. The thing is, there are a lot of Pigeons here. And they live amongst a lot of the buildings, etc. I live in the historic district, lots of tight old brick buildings and parks with large maple trees.So, it is an attractive area for birds. The building on the corner had to put up fake owls as a deter. It's been raining and cold, some snow a few nights ago. I leave the back window cracked about three inches. There are flower pots in the window without any foliage, but still with soil. I live right across the street from a park which is often with a flock of pigeons. There is also a random gentleman who feeds them on occasion. Even this morning, when I went to get coffee, the pigeons were right on my buildings door step. But, of course, I don't want to rule any condition out. PAWS' wildlife sanctuary said, if a test came back positive, that they would euthanize, because they didn't want to jeopardize the wild birds at their facility. 

Oh, and two weeks ago, from the kitchen window opened at 4 inches but with an herb garden in the flower box, a sparrow visited. But this time, the cats never got to the bird, as I was home. And immediately rounded them up.

I recently fed the crows/seagulls some bread from the front windows. I sat the bread on the ledge and closed the windows. I will no longer do this now... just in case.


----------



## Pidgey

Older squeaker. Younger birds have a terrible time of learning to feed and drink water, sometimes. Let's try this--hold a cup of water in front of the bird and then push his head down gently till the beak is partially in the water. Do it slow and gentle. Let's see if he's thirsty.

Pidgey


----------



## sabina

Augmentin (amoxicillin-clavulanic acid) would the ideal antibiotic to use for Pasteurella infection. Did you already get the antibiotic from your friend?

http://www.emedicine.com/med/topic1764.htm
"In most cases, a beta-lactam antibiotic such as amoxicillin combined with a beta-lactam inhibitor is the appropriate choice for treating P multocida infections. P multocida is sensitive to penicillin, ampicillin, amoxicillin-clavulanic acid, ticarcillin, piperacillin, cefuroxime, doxycycline, and the fluoroquinolones. P multocida is sensitive to most antibiotics but is resistant to macrolides."

good guide on antibiotic choice for pasteurella:
http://prod.hopkins-abxguide.org/pa...rella_multocida.html?contentInstanceId=255940


----------



## PixieTJ

Pidgey said:


> Older squeaker. Younger birds have a terrible time of learning to feed and drink water, sometimes. Let's try this--hold a cup of water in front of the bird and then push his head down gently till the beak is partially in the water. Do it slow and gentle. Let's see if he's thirsty.
> 
> Pidgey


 Yep, that's what I've been doing since this morning, but I have to dip her nose just a little (not to her nostrils) and then she continues on her own. So far, every two hours or so, I've had to initiate. Still, even if I put it in front of her she wont, until I dampen her beak. It's quite sweet to watch.


----------



## PixieTJ

sabina said:


> Augmentin (amoxicillin-clavulanic acid) would the ideal antibiotic to use for Pasteurella infection. Did you already get the antibiotic from your friend?
> 
> http://www.emedicine.com/med/topic1764.htm
> "In most cases, a beta-lactam antibiotic such as amoxicillin combined with a beta-lactam inhibitor is the appropriate choice for treating P multocida infections. P multocida is sensitive to penicillin, ampicillin, amoxicillin-clavulanic acid, ticarcillin, piperacillin, cefuroxime, doxycycline, and the fluoroquinolones. P multocida is sensitive to most antibiotics but is resistant to macrolides."
> 
> good guide on antibiotic choice for pasteurella:
> http://prod.hopkins-abxguide.org/pa...rella_multocida.html?contentInstanceId=255940


I am still waiting. I will try phoning. If his phone is on, he's on his way. If not, he's still at the hospital. I will ask for both. I hope he hasn't left yet.

Thank you, Sabina.

Update: phone was off (still at the hospital), left a message asking for augmentin and stated why. I am sure he will comply.


----------



## sabina

I'm a little confused about the bird's injuries. If there are no puncture wounds, how would the bird be so injured that it can't fly/is limping/falling over? Hmm I suppose the cat could've shaken it around? I would definitely suspect the bird is sick on top of the injuries, as PAWS said, given the cats were able to catch it, plus the behavior you're describing. 

Sometimes injuries can be hidden in the feathers, and can be missed if not examined very closely. Getting the bird wet helps a lot in visualizing the skin. A little bath would also help get rid of the mites the bird has. Granted, it's a little traumatic for the poor bird, but it would help to know exactly what you're dealing with, esp if not going to see a vet soon.

I can't believe it's so tough in other cities to get people to take care of pigeons! We are very lucky to have the Wild Bird Fund here (rehabbers who examine and treat pigeons). That is just terrible to have to work so hard to even find someone willing to help.


----------



## TerriB

Hi PixieTJ,

I'm down in Kent, about an hour south of you. I have Clavamox and powder for bird mites. I'll PM you my phone number if you want to try to connect.


----------



## sabina

Clavamox and Augmentin are the same medication, Augmentin is the brand name in people, Clavamox is the veterinary form.

Yea!! TerriB to the rescue!


----------



## Pidgey

One of the things that I see in the pictures is a curious, inward look that you sometimes see in sick animals. You probably need to describe her behavior a little more--is she snooping around or does she just not look around at all?

Pidgey


----------



## PixieTJ

sabina said:


> I'm a little confused about the bird's injuries. If there are no puncture wounds, how would the bird be so injured that it can't fly/is limping/falling over? Hmm I suppose the cat could've shaken it around? I would definitely suspect the bird is sick on top of the injuries, as PAWS said, given the cats were able to catch it, plus the behavior you're describing.
> 
> Sometimes injuries can be hidden in the feathers, and can be missed if not examined very closely. Getting the bird wet helps a lot in visualizing the skin. A little bath would also help get rid of the mites the bird has. Granted, it's a little traumatic for the poor bird, but it would help to know exactly what you're dealing with, esp if not going to see a vet soon.
> 
> I can't believe it's so tough in other cities to get people to take care of pigeons! We are very lucky to have the Wild Bird Fund here (rehabbers who examine and treat pigeons). That is just terrible to have to work so hard to even find someone willing to help.


some wing feathers a bunch are missing. She's no longer limping as bad. It looked like she was trying to get back out the window. And some back feathers are missing. It looks like they were torn out. Very pink... no puncture wounds. And no blood.


----------



## Pidgey

You'd left her in there to peck at food for awhile... did she get anything down?

Pidgey


----------



## PixieTJ

Pidgey said:


> One of the things that I see in the pictures is a curious, inward look that you sometimes see in sick animals. You probably need to describe her behavior a little more--is she snooping around or does she just not look around at all?
> 
> Pidgey


Pidgey,

When I hold her, like now, she is curious........................... moves around, adjusts the towel with her beak. Is aware of noises............................



I just took her back to her room. She looks around, and even started bobbing her head and moving her eyes in sync with the clock ticking (it's loud, so I put it closer. She also walked without fail (much better) about four feet to the closet where her box is. 

The pictures were taken in the bathroom, the only true light source where she would be safe from the cats. It was a tight space and she kept moving and the pictures kept coming out blurry. I kept having to move her back to this one spot where the light was good, and it was up against the wall. She seemed annoyed. 

What about the picture where I am holding her? That seems more like her eyes. 

As for breathing, I will monitor that next. What else should I look for?


----------



## TerriB

If your doctor friend can provide Augmentin, the dosage for a pigeon is one half a 62.5 mg tablet, given every morning and evening.


----------



## PixieTJ

Pidgey said:


> You'd left her in there to peck at food for awhile... did she get anything down?
> 
> Pidgey


Just a little. She she needs help. I am warming her up now, before trying to feed her by hand again.


----------



## Pidgey

Well, that sounds good on the behavior. 

The Augmentin dosage that TerriB is pretty much equal to the Amoxicillin dose that I gave so they're in basic agreement.

Pidgey


----------



## TerriB

I've been PM-ing with PixieTJ. Current plan is that I'll be picking up the bird some time tomorrow.


----------



## Pidgey

That oughta' be good.

Pidgey


----------



## PixieTJ

TerriB said:


> I've been PM-ing with PixieTJ. Current plan is that I'll be picking up the bird some time tomorrow.


 As much as I'd like to keep working with the him/her, it's definitely for the best... I have cats. I've never worked with a bird.

Terri, this is absolutely wonderful of you. Thank you, Terri. Thank you, everyone. Now, if only my friend will show up or turn on his phone. Then I will feel better... I am off to try feeding. I really think she is so beautiful. I never would have imagined today's events. But what gets me, is all the calls I made and messages I left... Not one returned call. It really puts humanity into perspective. Thank you all, for all your help.


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Pixie TJ,

I'm sorry you have had little to no response from your calls, pigeons are not considered a high priority by many-even some of those who are supposed to help with wildlife care. We appreciate everything you have done for this pigeon, please update us again. I'm glad TerriB is able to help.

Thank you.


----------



## Lovebirds

I too am sorry that no one responded, but, I'm not surprised. Especially if you are referring to the racing pigeon fanciers...........


----------



## Maggie-NC

Terri, thank you so much. You are a love!


----------



## TerriB

Hey, Maggie, you deserve some of the credit for emailing me! Work schedule has been such that I may only check PT on the weekends. I do try to check my email every day, so thanks!

The pigeon transfer is scheduled for later today. 

I also appreciate the other member posts, so I don't have to look up what meds to use for cat injuries.


----------



## PixieTJ

Terri picked up the little one at 9:30 this morning. 

This morning when I checked up on the little one, he was out of his box, roaming the room, and grooming himself. He's feeling much better. Oh, and was no longer limping! I also checked his mouth and there was no cheese like thing? Just a tiny pinkish tongue. I also got a couple more pinches of food in him. His energy level, also, had increased substantially.

Yesterday, my friend, the doc, never showed up, however, I found out this am that yesterday he _had_ put in a prescription for me and, unknown to me, it was waiting for me at my usual pharmacy. If this ever happens again I will have some on hand. Or if anyone else needs some...

Thanks again!

PS

He was also more vocal! He quacked? It sounded like eaan. Or a squeak-quack. (I don't know, something like that)


----------



## PixieTJ

Lovebirds said:


> I too am sorry that no one responded, but, I'm not surprised. Especially if you are referring to the racing pigeon fanciers...........


It was some vets and the wildlife bird sanctuary in Snohomish who never responded... And Pigeon Fanciers, however, I telephoned more vets than Pigeon fanciers. 

I am really thankful that you all were/are here and that Terri came through. There are a lot of city pigeons in downtown Seattle. People treat them like trash or vermin. At least now I know what to do and who to contact if the need arises again.


----------



## Maggie-NC

I just love happy stories.

Pixie, you deserve so much credit for doing everything you could for this little pigeon. I hope you'll continue to visit us even though you (maybe temporarily) don't have a pigeon. Somehow, those of us who do rescues manage to find.......just one more.

I know you enjoyed meeting Terri who is a terrific lady.

BTW, the "quacking" means that he is losing his baby squeak. He will do that for a few days and then start cooing. It is perfectly natural. I call the quacking their teenage voice.


----------



## TerriB

TJ met us in the park outside her apartment and had Opus safely snuggled in a box with warm hot water bottle and shredded newspaper, topped with a towel to keep out the chill.

TJ – thank you for your compassion in helping rescue this young bird. I appreciate your courage in dealing with a situation new to you. It took persistence to find a support network for this fledgling in need, but you did it. It was very thoughtful and gracious of you to include an envelope with money for the parking garage – thanks! The pigeons of Pioneer Square have a good friend in you!

Opus is now resting on a heated disk in a small towel-covered crate. He’s feeling perky enough to defend his space.  He has access to a larger crate with small seeds and water, but hasn’t shown any interest so far. Must have been a late hatch, as his primaries and tail feathers are only about halfway grown in. May have been blown from his nest by our recent high winds. His keel is sharpish – the cold rains would not have been kind to a young bird. If TJ hadn't rescued him, this bird would not have had a chance of surviving.

I washed a bit of caked poop from his vent, gave him half a Clavamox tablet, and dusted with mite powder. Tried some very dilute Kaytee in a nipple – he would only take a few tiny tastes, so I syringed about 12 ccs. Will try again in a few hours. Mouth is clear. Will see how his poops are. May also have a respiratory issue – I’ll see how he is tomorrow.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Thanks for the update Terri. You know we are all pulling for him.


----------



## TAWhatley

Thank you Pixie and Terri for this rescue! Very well done and most appreciated by all of us. I hope the youngster will be fit as a fiddle in short order.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

Terri and Pixie...you DID GREAT!! THANK YOU! AND, I know that OPUS REALLY thanks you!!

Sending LOVE, HUGS, SCRITCHES and WARM HEALING THOUGHTS!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Dezirrae

Awesome rescue  I've been reading from the start but no experience for advice - just keeping up with the updates and saying prayers for the little one. So glad he/she seems to be well on the road to recovery!


----------



## PixieTJ

Lady Tarheel said:


> I hope you'll continue to visit us even though you (maybe temporarily) don't have a pigeon. Somehow, those of us who do rescues manage to find.......just one more.


 I think you are right. Last night, when walking to the store there was a pigeon hopping on one foot with his injured foot tucked close to him. It was dark out and he was alone, which I thought unusual. When I would get close he would distance himself. I really wanted to help. But he wouldn't let me get close enough. I could have helped, if I was wearing a large scarf to net him with. I returned here and quickly researched leg injuries, grabbed a throw, and then went back. He was no longer there. This morning, on my morning walk, I kept an eye out. Only saw healthy foraging pigeons- a good thing.



Lady Tarheel said:


> I know you enjoyed meeting Terri who is a terrific lady.
> 
> BTW, the "quacking" means that he is losing his baby squeak. He will do that for a few days and then start cooing. It is perfectly natural. I call the quacking their teenage voice.


 Right again. Terri definitely is a wonderful presence. And she gives really good hugs, too- lucky Opus! Thank you for PMing Terri. The quaking was so darn cute.


----------



## PixieTJ

If it wasn't for this forum, I would not have known what to do or who to contact. You all should really be thanking yourselves. Thank you.



TerriB said:


> May have been blown from his nest by our recent high winds.


I think you are right- with further inspection, from the way the window ledge looks, with all the fresh poop, he may have been there since the wind storm- a day or two? There are at least three active areas -amongst the various buildings' awnings and what not- where nests may be in the alley... from what I could see this morning.

Can't wait for an update.


----------



## Reti

Pixie and Terri, wonderful rescue and teamwork.
Thank you so much.

Reti


----------



## xxmoxiexx

Pixie, Terri, you guys are awesome! Pixie, thats how it started with me! One pigeon on this forum, and now it's been quite a few!
It's VERY nice to see someone with no experience with pigeons help one out instead of just thinking of them as vermin and letting it suffer and die! It is very assuring to me! I'm glad to know there are people like you Pixie!
And Terri, PLEASE keep us updated on this little gal! Thanks so much for rescuing her!


----------



## TerriB

Opus is doing well, enthusiastically eating small seeds and competently flying 3' up to the crate when he's ready to go back in. He's gained 14 grams since yesterday and seems to enjoy company at meal time.  Already, I can feel that he is starting to fill out and feel less like a knife and more like a pigeon in my hand.

I'm not yet convinced he knows how to drink on his own, so I'll continue the syringe liquids a bit longer. I've been feeding dilute Kaytee with added probiotic and vitamin/mineral powder. Poops are looking good. Attitude is up - interested in what's going on and complaining mildly when I pick him up.

Between the heating pad, antibiotics, and readily available food, I think Opus just needs some time to gain back the weight he lost.


----------



## PixieTJ

*Fantastic.*

I've been thinking about him all day. Thank you, Terri. And flying to boot!

    

By the way--

Twice now, a pigeon has visited the window ledge next to Opus' former window. Looked distressed. Looked a little tattered. Could this be mom or dad? 

The second time he visited, my cat alerted me. Zoe, the cat, was on her hind legs with her forepaws at the window. The window, of course, was shut. I shut Zoe away. Then, surprisingly, the pigeon allowed me to open the blinds and then the window(!) without flying away. A red flag went off. Most pigeons would fly away, right? Then, when I reached out to see if he was in distress--For a second I thought he may need help-- he flew away. It was just around the time it was getting dark. Perhaps Opus had been checked up on? I mean, birds don't usually sit at my windows-- On second thought, I've only lived here since summer. Perhaps it is a winter trend?


----------



## TerriB

It's possible that it was Opus' dad, but he was so thin when you found him that I doubt he had been fed for several days. Could be that someone had fed this bird on their windowsill, so he figured it was worth a look-see. 

Although Opus isn't gaining weight as fast as I'd like, he is filling out nicely. I've been feeding him 9-12 cc's of dilute Kaytee three times a day, which is all his crop seems to comfortably hold. He settles right down in a hand nest after eating for a little grooming.

Poops are text book perfect. Quite willing and ready to defend his space - still in that lovely adolescent phase - ready to fight, but happy to cuddle.


----------



## mr squeaks

Hi Terry!

I am joining all others who are so happy to hear that Opus is thriving under your care!  

Is he old enough that Phil's method of moist fingertips along the beak and directing beak into tepid water would help?

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## TerriB

Hi Shi,

Yep, that was the first thing I tried, but Opus declined.  I tried several times the first few days to see if he would accept Phil's method, since it's less intrusive and encourages normal behaviours. Opus was already a fairly accomplished seed pecker, so may have felt the baby feeding technique was insulting.  Today was the first day I didn't top him off once or twice. Weight still went up 2 grams to 246. Any day that he doesn't maintain, I'll feed him before bed.

For the first time, Opus had free run of the room all day. He seems quite capable of flying to the home base if needed (still offering a heated disk). He has a good view of the yard with a regular flow of visiting BIRDS, so he knows he's not alone.


----------



## Skyeking

Hi TerriB,

I'm glad to hear Opus is gaining weight, he is definitely living the good life thanks to your wonderful care and his initial care from Pixie. I know he will continue his weight gain and be as good as new soon.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## TerriB

Pretty sure Opus is male. When I pick him up, it's "_peck, grunt, whack, peck, peck, whack, grunt_"


----------



## TerriB

*Finally Dropping Down Feathers!*

I was getting a bit concerned because Opus was static for so long - no increase in self feeding, no improvement in perkiness, no dropping any down feathers. I think the physical and emotional trauma he'd been through shocked his system and it's taken some time to recover.

This past week, he's finally started to improve - now only requiring an evening feed to top him off, actually flying down to the ground to investigate the rest of the room, and (drum roll) dropping down feathers! Along with the down feathers, new feathers are sprouting to replace those lost before TJ picked him up. Yeah!!!


----------



## maryjane

Yay! That's great news to hear. I hope he keeps up the good work.


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the good news update, Terri! How about some pics of Opus? I'm so glad s/he is finally showing some improvement.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

HERE'S to Opus!! Keep up the GREAT work!!

Yes, pics please...

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Skyeking

Hi TerriB,

That is good news! Thank you for the update on Opus.


----------



## TerriB

*Pictures!*

Presenting - Opus!

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2614110700056430870PlNQxc
http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2462840260056430870BtUYJA
http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2945028950056430870oQCIEJ
http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2717666500056430870sljVBP

Totally self-feeding for several days now. Although he can fly and is intrigued by the birds and squirrels he sees out the window, he spends most of his time just sitting on the high ledge. Growing in the missing feathers on his wing, back, and tail. Going to be a beautiful bird - love the charcoal head and neck!


----------



## TAWhatley

TerriB said:


> Presenting - Opus!
> 
> http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2614110700056430870PlNQxc


Oh My! Yes, Opus is definitely cute (or what .. then beautiful!)!

Thanks for the photo, Terri, and for caring for Opus!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

WOW, Terri!

Opus certainly IS a cutie AND a beauty!! Thanks for the great pictures!

Sending hugs and scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## PixieTJ

Oh!!! I am so happy! Thanks Terri for all your good work! He sure is handsome. And he looks very happy.


----------



## Dezirrae

So nice to finally see Opus  And he sure does look happy - and quite a proud little guy too - thanks for the pictures - and the update!


----------



## TerriB

Thanks, all, for having a look. My new camera is a lot easier to use and I finally figured out how to download the photos to my computer (after a year). 

Yep, TJ, your little rescue is growing up into a fine young bird. Well done!


----------



## Charis

TerriB said:


> Thanks, all, for having a look. My new camera is a lot easier to use and I finally figured out how to download the photos to my computer (after a year).
> 
> Yep, TJ, your little rescue is growing up into a fine young bird. Well done!


What a cutie pie! Your other birds are pretty cute too! 
Great set up you have for them.


----------



## TerriB

Charis said:


> What a cutie pie! Your other birds are pretty cute too!
> Great set up you have for them.


Thanks, Charis. Like most folks, I'd love to double the size of the coop and flight pen.


----------



## TerriB

*Opus Has Landed!*

What a blast!!! Just got back from driving Opus to his new home with Landy ([email protected]). Had a very enjoyable visit with Landy's family and menagerie. Landy has a wonderfully gentle way with her animals, so I know that Opus has an excellent home.

Based on the vent bones, I was leaning toward Opus being female. However...as soon as this bird was released into his new home, he reacted with wing wacks to approaches by the male pigeons (sorry about that!), and started dancing for the girl pigeons. Barring egg production, seems like it's a boy. 

Landy, thanks so much for offering a permanent home to this bird. Please let us know how things progress!


----------



## TAWhatley

I'm so glad that Opus has landed in his new home! Many thanks to you, Terri, for taking him in, looking after him, and then getting him to his forever home. Thank you, Landy, for giving Opus a great home .. please let us know how it goes!

Terry


----------



## Dezirrae

How wonderful!! So glad Opus has a forever home - AND lots of buddies  Of course, looking forward to new pictures too  (had to see that request coming... LOL)


----------



## Charis

TerriB said:


> What a blast!!! Just got back from driving Opus to his new home with Landy ([email protected]). Had a very enjoyable visit with Landy's family and menagerie. Landy has a wonderfully gentle way with her animals, so I know that Opus has an excellent home.
> 
> Based on the vent bones, I was leaning toward Opus being female. However...as soon as this bird was released into his new home, he reacted with wing wacks to approaches by the male pigeons (sorry about that!), and started dancing for the girl pigeons. Barring egg production, seems like it's a boy.
> 
> Landy, thanks so much for offering a permanent home to this bird. Please let us know how things progress!


Opus will have a happy safe life at Landy's home. The last few months I have had the opportunity to get to know Landy through phone conversations. She is very smart, caring. and will go way the extra mile to help an animal in need. I feel like I have known her for a really long time and I hope I know her for years to come.  Recently I was able to have dinner with her when she came to Portland to pick up her children and it meant a lot to me.


----------



## PixieTJ

*Yipee*

Been thinking about Opus. I've been away in New Hampshire for the Primaries. Am now in Nevada for the Caucus... And finally have a chance to check in. I am so happy for Opus. Thank you, Terri. This is wonderful news. 

I had one day between campaigning to visit Seattle. Ally has joined the park flock and seemed to be doing well. Just a note: Pigeons in Vegas are much larger than pigeons in Seattle. Just a note, I guess.

I am exhausted so this is short. 

Thank you, Terri. 

Can't wait to resume normal life after travels. I am sure the Pijis miss their food supply. As it has been a fight getting friends to feed the flock and alley visitors. You all are so wonderful. It was great checking in.


----------



## beefco

I know this is a late answer to your question but here it goes. The Bird and Exotic Clinic 4300 block of Aurora will work on pigeons. I have taken my birds to Tracy for years.


----------



## Skyeking

Thank you for letting us know, do you have a phone number for them, perhaps we can add the name to our resources list?


----------



## beefco

*Bird and Exotic Clinic of Seattle*

Bird and Exotic Clinic of Seattle
4019 Aurora Ave N. 
Seattle, WA 98103 
Open: 9am-6pm Monday-Friday & Saturday 9am-3pm 
Phone: (206) 783-4538 FAX: (206) 783-1679

Web page is http://www.birdandexotic.com/ 

Dr. Tracy Bennet has been my pigeon doctor for at least 10 years.


----------



## TerriB

Good to know. Thanks for sharing this information!


----------



## TerriB

*Nugget's Got A Girl Friend!*

I just got word from Landy ([email protected]) that Nugget (formerly known as Opus) has won a mate named Opal and has been seen taking his turn on the (wooden) eggs!


----------



## Charis

Cute!


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the update, Terri! Sounds good!

Terry


----------



## [email protected]

Wow, that is so neat you all check in on Nugget aka Opus!! I felt it was only appropriate to give some pics for all your efforts. I also enjoyed all the sweet words from Charis and Terri. Thank you guys so much. Hey Charis we will have years ahead of us. It's not often you find two pigeon freaks like us. OK all animal freaks, we save and fix anything that breathes.

Here are three pics: one is Opal (girlfriend) swatting her wings at me.
One of her from the side, she is half roller half wild pigeon.
And Nugget is the first one, Stone is behind him. They look like twins!!
Stone is the brother to Jem who I lost. Jem is responsible for me having Charis as my friend. I made lemonaid from my lemons. 
Thanks agian. You guys are so cool!!
Landy


----------



## TAWhatley

Landy! Beautiful birds! Thank you so much for the photos! And .. yes, you've met some of the best people here! You're in very good company!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

I love to see such a happy ending....and they look like happy birds, too.


----------



## Margarret

Nugget has a beautiful mate. As Treesa said, it is wonderful to have a happy ending. Thank you for the pictures Landy. And welcome to Pigeon Talk. 

Margaret


----------



## Maggie-NC

Well, I am very, very happy to read the "happy ending" to this story. Man, there were some great people involved in saving this lovely little pigeon - Pixie, who initially rescued Nugget/Opus, TerriB who picked him up from Pixie and continued his care, and now Landy who is giving him a forever home. Life just can't get much better for a pigeon.

Pixie, it is great hearing from you. Sounds like a lot of traveling across the country for you. Maybe you can get some well deserved rest after all the primaries - at least for a while.

Landy, many, many thanks for giving Nugget his new home. His girlfriend is a beauty.

And, TerriB - you are the greatest!


----------



## TerriB

Opal is beautiful! Nugget has excellent taste!!


----------

